# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Pico Reef Cube 8L

## Diogo Matias

Depois de um ano a estudar água salgada enquanto ia mantendo o meu plantado doce, sinto-me agora preparado para avançar para um pequenino projecto salgado. Sei de antemão pelas pesquisas realizadas aqui pelo forum que desaconselham este tipo de montagem, especialmente a quem nunca teve salgados antes, mas creio ter os princípios base bem estudados, e elevada motivação para os testar. 

Assim, a minha primeira poça salgada terá apenas 8 litros. Não, não me enganei nas casas decimais, o aquário será um cubo de 20 cm de lado. Este setup teve muita inspiração no subforum de Pico Reefs do NanoReef.com onde também tenho vindo a acompanhar diversas montagens ao longo de um ano. 

Passo de seguida a fazer uma descrição mais ou menos detalhada das minhas ideias, do que já está concretizado e do que está a ser planeado. Por favor corrijam-me naquilo que possa estar a errar.

Estado actual (1,5 mês):

----------


## Diogo Matias

*Aquário*: Cube Wen 20*20*20 - 8L brutos



Escolhi para aquário, um pequeno cubo com muito bom aspecto e que encontrei numa grande superfície ao preço da chuva. A sua dimensão é propositada: o tamanho mais pequeno em que geralmente se consegue pôr um pico aquário a funcionar. O facto de ser pequeno tem para mim várias vantagens, à cabeça os custos e a facilidade de manutenção. 
De notar que eu falo em "facilidade" e não em "baixa necessidade" quando me refiro à manutenção, porque um sistema destes apenas requer manutenção mais facilitada devido às dimensões (TPA 5% = 1 copo de água), mas por outro lado necessita de atenção redobrada. 

*Iluminação*: Lâmpada de Leds CREE

Encomendei uma lâmpada PAR30 com encaixe E27 composta com uma potencia de 15W composta por 3 leds "cool white" de 6500k e 2 leds "blue" com 470 nm. O efeito obtido com esta combinação é aproximadamente de 12000 a 14000K. 
Irei debruçar-me mais profundamente sobre a iluminação quando a lâmpada chegar. 

*Filtragem*: Eheim Liberty 2048 (?) + 2kg RV Indonesia Premium

Sendo um aquário salgado e especialmente estando nos meus planos a manutenção de corais, a filtração deve ser feita essencialmente com rocha viva de grande qualidade, tendencialmente ocupando 20% do volume do aquário. Pessoalmente fui buscar 2 kg de Indonesia Premium com excelente qualidade, curada, cheia de coralina e (parece-me) alguns pólipos incrustados que ainda tenho esperança que venham a transformar-se em corais.  



Adicionalmente irei utilizar um filtro de cascata onde quero colocar filtração química (carvão activado e resinas), biológica (refugio com cultura de algas) e se necessário mecânica. Actualmente tenho um ELITE Hush 10 a fazer esse trabalho, mas pretendo adquirir outro de maior dimensão e maior caudal, sendo que o Liberty 2048 é o que vai à frente nas minhas preferências. 

*Circulação:* Eheim Liberty 2048 (?) + DIY Nano Vortech (?)

Para que a rocha viva faça a desnitrificação precisa que a água circule através dela. Para tal, uma boa circulação é essencial. O valor ideal de circulação para um nano reef, é na ordem das 10 a 20 vezes o volume do aquário. Para os meus 8L isto significaria apenas 160L/h. O HUSH 10 faz 270L/h e eu acho a circulação algo insuficiente, pelo que irei optar por um filtro com maior caudal. 

No entanto a circulação num reef deve ser turbulenta, ou seja, simulando as marés com correntes em várias direcções e não permitindo o deposito de "sujidade" na rocha. Usando uma única fonte de circulação isso não é fácil de se conseguir, por isso estou a planear a construção de uma micro bomba de circulação, que imite a estética de uma Vortech mas com um tamanho e caudal adequado a este aquário. Ainda estou à espera de peças para a sua construção. Mais tarde mostro planos. 

*Manutenção*: DIY ATO + TPAs

Algumas das questões essenciais relacionadas com os pico-reefs é a da evaporação de água. A evaporação ocorre naturalmente no oceano, mas devido à dimensão deste as consequências na química da água são quase imperceptíveis. Num aquário com apenas 8L, a evaporação faz-se sentir de sobremodo. 
Ao evaporar, a água abandona o aquário sob a forma de vapor de água, H2O no estado gasoso, com pureza muito elevada. No entanto os sais que se encontram dissolvidos na água salgada mantém-se dentro do aquário, levando a densidade (a concentração de sais dissolvidos) da água a aumentar, o que afecta o bem estar dos organismos de recife. É por isso necessária a reposição periódica da água evaporada, utilizando água o mais puro possível e com a menor periodicidade possível. 
Numa fase inicial irei fazer este trabalho manualmente, utilizando água purificada. Mas quando chegar o material para a construção, pretendo fazer uma pequena engenhoca DIY que irá repor a água evaporada sempre que a água no aquário desça de determinado nível, o que é designado "Automatic Top Off system".

As TPA terão periodicidade bi-semanal e serão feitas com água natural ou água sintética (sal Red Sea), dependendo da minha disponibilidade para ir buscar água ao mar.

*Vivos*
Será algo pensado aos poucos, mas posso desde já descansar-vos que peixes não é uma das minhas prioridades para este cubo. Corais moles incluindo zoas, ricordeas e polipos como GSP serão a minha prioridade. Também uma equipa de limpeza dimensionada ao aquário faz parte dos meus planos logo após a ciclagem. Numa fase mais avançada, uma ou duas espécies de camarões poderão ser testadas.

----------


## Diogo Matias

*A montagem*

Fiz esta manhã a montagem do meu pequenino.   :Big Grin:  
Para tal tinha adquirido 2 kg de rocha viva (Bubbles Shop) que infelizmente tiveram de vir numa única peça uma vez que já só haviam rochas grandes na loja. 

A rocha continha alguns resquicios de corais, como este esqueleto de uma espécie de _Acanthastrea_ ou _Favia_, a ver vamos se ainda recuperará!



Na mesma loja também comprei a areia de coral para decorar o fundo. 



Tinha muito bom aspecto, fiquei bastante satisfeito.

Para a montagem propriamente dita iniciei-a com a colocação de uma película autocolante preta na traseira do aquário. Acho que num reef fica muito bem.



De seguida coloquei a areia até ficar com uma camada de aproximadamente 2 cm. Não pretendo fazer DSB porque neste tipo de sistemas a rocha é fonte de filtração suficiente e facilmente pode ocorrer acumulação de compostos azotados que sendo libertados para a coluna de água corresponderia a uma catástrofe. 



Antes da colocação da rocha, um alisamento da areia é sempre aconselhável  :Wink: 



A rocha que tinha comprado era enorme para o aquário, pelo que tive de a quebrar em vários pedaços até obter rocha para fazer o layout por mim pretendido. No próximo GIF é possível ver a evolução do layout à medida que fui partindo a pedra principal e arranjando as secundárias. 



O resultado foi um layout triangular, com uma boa base para a colocação de zoas, ricordeas e polips, esconderijos na traseira da rocha maior e uma boa profundidade. Ficou exactamente o que pretendida.   :Wink:  



Acabada de tirar esta foto, fiquei sem bateria na maquina, por isso não há fotos do enchimento. Utilizei água natural recolhida na zona de Sesimbra quando lá estive no verão, com uma densidade de 1,025. Passadas duas horas a água estava já cristalina, muito graças à lã de vidro que coloquei no filtro e que irei remover entretanto. 

Amanhã posto foto do aquário já cheio.

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos ,

não leves a mal Ricardo mas gostava que me explicasses qual o proposito de um aquario(se é que pode ter esse nome) de agua salgada de 5 ou 6 litros onde nem dá para albergar um camarão(em condiçoes) ,e que requer uma manutençaõ diaria para conseguir manter um coral ou dois .Sinceramente não vejo muita logica nisso .Desculpa a resposta tão pessimista ,mas é apenas a minha opinião .O mesmo já não diria de um aquario com 30 ou 40 lt,apesar de tambem achar pouca litragem .

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Antes de mais, deixem-me dar os parabéns ao Diogo pela sua introdução neste mundo dos salgados.
De louvar a sua coragem por ter escolhido um Pico Reef.
De agradecer a criação deste tópico de forma tão pormenorizada. Era um tópico que faltava neste fórum.
Ainda bem que primeiro montou e só depois o deu a conhecer, caso contrário, com as vozes discordantes que aí virão, certamente desistiria do aquário ou da sua visualização pública.
Muito convicto daquilo que quer e consciente da capacidade do seu Pico.

Ninguém deve ficar limitado nos seus sonhos.

Parabéns pela iniciativa!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Diogo Matias

> Boas a todos ,
> 
> não leves a mal Ricardo mas gostava que me explicasses qual o proposito de um aquario(se é que pode ter esse nome) de agua salgada de 5 ou 6 litros onde nem dá para albergar um camarão(em condiçoes) ,e que requer uma manutençaõ diaria para conseguir manter um coral ou dois .Sinceramente não vejo muita logica nisso .Desculpa a resposta tão pessimista ,mas é apenas a minha opinião .O mesmo já não diria de um aquario com 30 ou 40 lt,apesar de tambem achar pouca litragem .


Há gostos diferentes para tudo. 

Pela tua resposta suponho que gostarás mais de ver peixes no aquário do que ver corais. Eu pessoalmente penso o inverso, a minha prioridade serão os corais. E qual o gozo de ter corais? Além de toda a cor, beleza, aspecto exótico, é o desafio da sua manutenção. E quanto a isso, os princípios são os mesmos num sistema grande ou pequeno. Sim, irei fazer manutenção diária a este pico-reef, assim como faço ao meu plantado e assim como faria se optasse por um sistema de maiores dimensões. Para mim é um gozo, não uma obrigação / frete.  :SbOk: 

Além disso, normalmente não consegues colocar um reef no quarto ou num escritório cujo espaço disponível não é muito. Neste caso já poderias. 

Quanto a não albergar um camarão em condições, isso irá claro depender da escolha do camarão. Um do tipo _Lysmata_ sp. está fora de questão pelas dimensões dos mesmos. Mas existem muitos outros que inclusivamente são difíceis de manter em dimensões superiores, como é o caso do _Thor amboinensis_, _Gnathophyllum americanum_, _Lybia sp._ ou _Neopetrolisthes ohshimai_, e que em vez de serem colocados num refugio das mesmas dimensões, mas escondido, podem estar num aquário onde lhes posso apreciar o comportamento. Mas isso é lá muito mais para a frente! Pensarei nestes bichinhos quando o aquário tiver pelo menos 2 meses ou provavelmente mais (os testes o dirão). 

PS: aproveita para ler melhor o tópico que criei, uma vez que nem o meu nome lestes bem... 


Pedro, muito obrigado pelo apoio!
Pensei em não fazer nenhum tópico, mas tal também não contribuiria para fazer desaparecer o 'tabu' entre os nanos e pico-reefs. Estes são sistemas diferentes dos aquários de grandes dimensões e espero que (correndo bem a minha experiência) consiga contribuir para reduzir esse 'tabu' pelas evidencias e não por teoria. 

Vou agora tirar uma foto dele cheio. Até já.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> a minha prioridade serão os corais. E qual o gozo de ter corais? Além de toda a cor, beleza, aspecto exótico, é o desafio da sua manutenção. E quanto a isso, os princípios são os mesmos num sistema grande ou pequeno.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Estes são sistemas diferentes dos aquários de grandes dimensões e espero que (correndo bem a minha experiência) consiga contribuir para reduzir esse 'tabu' pelas evidencias e não por teoria.


Espero que o consigas... à semelhança daqueles que te inspiraram.  :Palmas: 
El Fabuloso - Featured Reef Profiles - Nano-Reef.com

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Diogo Matias

> Bom dia
> Espero que o consigas... à semelhança daqueles que te inspiraram. 
> El Fabuloso - Featured Reef Profiles - Nano-Reef.com
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Nem mais, a minha grande inspiração! 
Espero conseguir ter o mesmo sucesso que ele teve, um pico aquário excepcional já com 3 anos de manutenção! 

Por agora o aquário está assim:



Vou apontar fazer os primeiros testes ao aquário no fim de semana, de modo a dar-lhe algum tempo para começar a estabilizar e a partir dai acompanhar a ciclagem.

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  Diogo
Eu mantive um nano reef durante um ano e é uma experiência maravilhosa.
Vais ouvir algumas vozes discordantes  :yb665:  mas os nanos não são nenhum bicho de sete cabeças, desde que se tenha o rigor de efectuar Tpas certinhas e manutenção regular vais tirar muito prazer em manter uma gota de oceano.
Mesmo que não tenhas muito feedback da parte dos membros deste forum vai postando a evolução do nano.
Desejo-te muitas felicidades para o teu projecto.

----------


## Luis Santos

[QUOTE=Diogo Matias;165533]Há gostos diferentes para tudo. 




> Pela tua resposta suponho que gostarás mais de ver peixes no aquário do que ver corais. Eu pessoalmente penso o inverso, a minha prioridade serão os corais. E qual o gozo de ter corais? Além de toda a cor, beleza, aspecto exótico, é o desafio da sua manutenção. E quanto a isso, os princípios são os mesmos num sistema grande ou pequeno. Sim, irei fazer manutenção diária a este pico-reef, assim como faço ao meu plantado e assim como faria se optasse por um sistema de maiores dimensões. Para mim é um gozo, não uma obrigação / frete.



Por acaso estás enganado ,,gosto de ver peixes e corais num aquario.Mas tambem não tinha um aquario só de peixes ou um aquario só de corais .acho que os dois se complementam.




> Além disso, normalmente não consegues colocar um reef no quarto ou num escritório cujo espaço disponível não é muito. Neste caso já poderias.



desculpa mais uma vez, mas para montar um aquario de 8 lt preferia não ter. 




> Quanto a não albergar um camarão em condições, isso irá claro depender da escolha do camarão. Um do tipo _Lysmata_ sp. está fora de questão pelas dimensões dos mesmos. Mas existem muitos outros que inclusivamente são difíceis de manter em dimensões superiores, como é o caso do _Thor amboinensis_, _Gnathophyllum americanum_, _Lybia sp._ ou _Neopetrolisthes ohshimai_, e que em vez de serem colocados num refugio das mesmas dimensões, mas escondido, podem estar num aquário onde lhes posso apreciar o comportamento. Mas isso é lá muito mais para a frente! Pensarei nestes bichinhos quando o aquário tiver pelo menos 2 meses ou provavelmente mais (os testes o dirão).



Certamente que os vivos que pensares em meter no aquario serão adequados ao tamanho do mesmo ,mas certamente que estariam um pouco melhor num aquario de 40 ou 50lt ,e a julgar pelo tamanho da mesa onde ele está não seria por falta de espaço .




> PS: aproveita para ler melhor o tópico que criei, uma vez que nem o meu nome lestes bem...


Peço desculpa por esse meu lapso.

Mas como não somos todos iguais ,o maximo que posso fazer é desejar-te boa sorte com o aquario.Vai postando fotos para ver-mos a evolução .

Fica bem :SbOk5:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

em frente com isso , os melhores perfumes estao em frascos pequenos  :Pracima:  apoio-te a 100%

----------


## Diogo Matias

> desculpa mais uma vez, mas para montar um aquario de 8 lt preferia não ter.


São opções. Eu prefiro manter o meu plantado e ter 8L salgados bem montados, com todo o material e vivos muito bem planeados e dimensionados, do que avançar para um 300L, obrigatoriamente sacrificando o plantado e chegar à etapa da manutenção e concluir que não tenho tempo / recursos para o manter.  :Admirado: 




> Certamente que os vivos que pensares em meter no aquario serão adequados ao tamanho do mesmo ,mas certamente que estariam um pouco melhor num aquario de 40 ou 50lt ,e a julgar pelo tamanho da mesa onde ele está não seria por falta de espaço .


Todos os vivos que colocarmos no aquário estariam melhor se não tivessem sido retirados à natureza. Não posso negar que estariam melhor num 50 L desde que não tivessem predadores, mas a colocação de um camarão de 1 cm num aquário com 20 cm de lado é melhor em termos de espaço que a colocação de um cirurgião de 10 cm num aquário com 1 metro de lado. E um camarão necessita de muito menos espaço para realizar as suas actividades com normalidade que um qualquer peixe. 
Não avanço de momento para um aquário dessas dimensões pelas razões já referidas.




> Mas como não somos todos iguais ,o maximo que posso fazer é desejar-te boa sorte com o aquario.Vai postando fotos para ver-mos a evolução .


Assim o farei  :SbOk2: 

Um obrigado ao Paulo Jorge Rocha e ao NunoAlexandre pelo apoio.  :SbOk: 

Chegou à pouco a _Chaetomorpha_ proveniente do João Carlos Gomes para ajudar à filtração biológica e foi colocada no filtro de cascata.



Cumprimentos,
Diogo Matias

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Francisco,  :yb624: 

Espero que tudo corra bem e já que somos vizinhos, se eu puder ajudar em alguma coisa avisa (tenho caulerpa e algas filamentosas a mais) e posso ceder algumas xénias etc etc.

Abraços,

RB

----------


## Diogo Matias

Obrigado Manel!  :SbSourire: 
Tens de me deixar ir espreitar o teu sistema um dia destes  :Wink: 
Precisas de Chaetomorpha? Fiquei com alguma em excesso também posso dispensar! 

Um abraço

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Diogo és super bem-vindo

Uma das coisas que sinto falta é de mais gente para trocar opiniões etc...

Dá uma olhadela ao meu algário e aparece qd quiseres

Abraço,

RB

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Diogo

Como diz o ditado:Péssimismo è quando a gente deixa de ver a cores.
Assim vai em frente  :SbOk:  ... e deixa que os péssimistas continuem a ver cinzento.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Diogo Matias

> Diogo
> 
> Como diz o ditado:Péssimismo è quando a gente deixa de ver a cores.
> Assim vai em frente  ... e deixa que os péssimistas continuem a ver cinzento.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Obrigado pela força! 
Espero vir a ter muita cor  :yb677:

----------


## luisnunes

Boas Diogo
Benvindo ao mundo dos salgados.
Eu tenho um aquario de 1,20mt com cerca 360lts brutos e possuo um aquario pequeno de no maximo 20lts que esta vazio e estas a dar-me ideias para montar um nano.
Acho maravilhoso conseguir montar um reef com apenas "meia duzia" de litros.
Parabéns. :Pracima:

----------


## Diogo Matias

> Boas Diogo
> Benvindo ao mundo dos salgados.
> Eu tenho um aquario de 1,20mt com cerca 360lts brutos e possuo um aquario pequeno de no maximo 20lts que esta vazio e estas a dar-me ideias para montar um nano.
> Acho maravilhoso conseguir montar um reef com apenas "meia duzia" de litros.
> Parabéns.


É literalmente com meia dúzia de litros!  :SbOk5: 
E são passiveis de serem mantidos, mas cuidado com o que lá metem dentro! Para esses 20 L já suporta peixes, mas uma vez que tens o de metro e vinte, eles vão melhor para o grande. Isto com excepção de uma meia dúzia de espécies que até agradecem estar sozinhas  :CylPoissonSouriant:  ||  :SbRequin2: 

Hoje estive no tempo aquático (novas instalações, muito bonitas!) e vi uns minúsculos "sexy shrimp" que estavam mesmo a pedir para vir para o meu aquário. Mas consegui resistir ao impulso por agora, daqui a dois meses já não se passará o mesmo  :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Já viste este tópico?

É que esse cubito está mesmo a pedir um filtro externo com aquecimento e poderes ter tudo escondido sem aquecedores, filtros de mochila, etc ... à vista.

Na prática o que ele faz é fazer dois furos no fundo do aquário.

O filtro tem aquecedor próprio e sei que ele alterou o filtro para colocar iluminação la dentro e manter chaeto.

Abraços,

----------


## Diogo Matias

Não conhecia este tópico, mas conhecia um muito semelhante. Algo a pensar  :Wink: 
Mas por agora fico-me pelo filtro de cascata onde vou tentar meter tudo, algo deste género:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Diogo

Experimenta ver esta ideia ou esta...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Diogo Matias

> Boa tarde Diogo
> 
> Experimenta ver esta ideia ou esta...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Já tenho uma boia de nível encomendada para uma engenhoca desse tipo, só que muito mais simples. Seria simplesmente a boia a servir de interruptor num circuito onde se inclui uma bomba fraquinha, ou até talvez apenas uma bomba de ar. 

O esquema é mais ou menos este. 

Abraço
Diogo Matias

----------


## Diogo Matias

Gostava de postar algumas novidades. 
Detectei hoje os primeiros sinais de vida nestes poucos litros de água. Ora, sem mais palavras segue a foto (ainda de má qualidade, necessito de praticar a macro!):



Creio serem Zoas, mas são tão pequeninos!! Eles nas fotos e nas lojas parecem muito maiores... Também creio não estarem completamente abertos. 

Face à aparição destes efectuei os primeiros testes à água:

pH ~ 8
kH = 8,3
NH3 < 0,25
NO3 = 5 
PO4 = 0,25

Reparei agora que não sei do meu teste de nitritos... tenho de pedir emprestado. 

Outros parâmetros:

Densidade = 1,026
Temperatura = 24 - 26,5ºC (variação entre o mínimo e o máximo diário que já observei).

Alguns conselhos nesta fase? (e não me digam que é para arranjar um aquário maior!  :SbSourire:  )

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Parecem-me Palythoas e não zoanthus.

Baixa um pouco a densidade para 1024.

Abraços,

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Gostava de postar algumas novidades. 
> Detectei hoje os primeiros sinais de vida nestes poucos litros de água. Ora, sem mais palavras segue a foto (ainda de má qualidade, necessito de praticar a macro!):
> Creio serem Zoas, mas são tão pequeninos!! Eles nas fotos e nas lojas parecem muito maiores... Também creio não estarem completamente abertos. 
> 
> Face à aparição destes efectuei os primeiros testes à água:
> 
> pH ~ 8
> kH = 8,3
> NH3 < 0,25
> ...


Conselhos nesta altura é teres muita paciência e fazer um bom ciclo ao aquario, convem baixares a densidade e neste momento acho eu (o nano apenas tem uma semana) que não vale muito a pena estares a fazer testes deixa para mais tarde
Ah e outra coisa que me estava a esquecer.......compra um aquario maior  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Estou a brincar  :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Matias

> Boas ,
> 
> Parecem-me Palythoas e não zoanthus.
> 
> Baixa um pouco a densidade para 1024.
> 
> Abraços,


Boas,
Como se distinguem? 
Tentei encontrar no google mas não encontrei nada de concreto... 

Abraços

----------


## Diogo Matias

> Ah e outra coisa que me estava a esquecer.......compra um aquario maior


 :SbSourire: 


 :SbOk5:

----------


## vasco.gomes

> São opções. Eu prefiro manter o meu plantado e ter 8L salgados bem montados, com todo o material e vivos muito bem planeados e dimensionados, do que avançar para um 300L, obrigatoriamente sacrificando o plantado e chegar à etapa da manutenção e concluir que não tenho tempo / recursos para o manter. 
> 
> 
> 
> Todos os vivos que colocarmos no aquário estariam melhor se não tivessem sido retirados à natureza. Não posso negar que estariam melhor num 50 L desde que não tivessem predadores, mas a colocação de um camarão de 1 cm num aquário com 20 cm de lado é melhor em termos de espaço que a colocação de um cirurgião de 10 cm num aquário com 1 metro de lado. E um camarão necessita de muito menos espaço para realizar as suas actividades com normalidade que um qualquer peixe. 
> Não avanço de momento para um aquário dessas dimensões pelas razões já referidas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olá Diogo, tou a ver que a alga chega quase como tivesse acabado sair do aquário. Ja me tinham dito isso antes, mas agora da para ver isso bem pela foto.

Relativamente ao projecto, força nisso e vou seguir com interesse este tópico porque para mim é uma novidade este tipo de Reef's e estou curioso para saber até que ponto se consegue manter um micro-sistema deste tipo.

Aconselho-te se puderes a teres 2  Thor amboinensis. Tenho 2 no meu aquário já há bastantes meses e são muito engraçados. Eles andam saltitando entre as anémonas, ora a Haddoni ora a Quadricolor. São muito pequeninos mas mesmo no meu aquário 400L++ estão sempre visíveis, é só procura-los nas anémonas.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Diogo Matias

Obrigado pelo conselho, acho que realmente a longo prazo irei certamente colocar uns desses pequenos camarões. 

Já diminui a densidade para 1,024. Neste momento começo a sentir falta do sistema de ATO espero que durante a próxima semana a bóia de nível chegue finalmente para poder fazer uma engenhoca funcional. 

Hoje vi novo sinal de vida, mas não tive tempo de ir sacar foto antes de desaparecer. 
Creio ser uma "Feather Duster" uma vez que se apresentava totalmente aberta com um diâmetro de cerca de 2 cm e perante a minha aproximação fechou-se e terá recolhido ao interior do seu tubo de protecção (não está visível, encontra-se numa fenda da rocha).

Tentarei capturar uma foto mais tarde, talvez quando a luz desligar.

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas Diogo

É simplesmente fabuloso o que se pode fazer em sistemas tão pequenos,mas que depois revelam todo o seu esplendor e a máxima criatividade.
Gostei muito do pequeno layout se continuar assim vai ficar muito bom,as vezes os pequenos ultrapassam em muito os grandes
Podes vir buscar uma peça de zooanthus que ofereço eu.

Parabens e obrigado

----------


## Diogo Matias

> Boas Diogo
> 
> É simplesmente fabuloso o que se pode fazer em sistemas tão pequenos,mas que depois revelam todo o seu esplendor e a máxima criatividade.
> Gostei muito do pequeno layout se continuar assim vai ficar muito bom,as vezes os pequenos ultrapassam em muito os grandes
> Podes vir buscar uma peça de zooanthus que ofereço eu.
> 
> Parabens e obrigado


Muito obrigado Paulo, pela oferta e pelo voto de confiança! 
As _Ricordea florida_ que ai tivestes eram qualquer coisa, quando tiver a ciclagem completa de certeza que ai irei passar a buscar umas  :SbOk: 

Agora já sei que são pelo menos duas "Feather Duster" que tenho na rocha. Mas ainda devem estar muito stressadas porque fecham ao mínimo movimento não consigo chegar perto com elas abertas. 
Além de muito bem curada (NH3 < 0,25) e cheia de coralina esta rocha ainda trazia uns belos brindes! Podes e deves manter o fornecedor Paulo! 

Até breve então  :SbSourire:

----------


## Diogo Matias

Boa noite,
Estive hoje a pesquisar um pouco acerca do meu sistema de reposição de água automatizado (DIY). A bóia de nível deve chegar até ao final da semana, por isso há que ir tratando do restante para depois ser só meter a funcionar. 

O esquema que pretendo utilizar é algo deste género:



Portanto, uma bomba de ar simples com a bóia de nível no aquário a servir de interruptor do sistema, um recipiente contendo a água para reposição para o interior do qual a bomba de ar vai enviar ar através de um primeiro tubo, aumentando a pressão dentro do recipiente e forçando a água para reposição a seguir ao longo do segundo tubo até ao aquário. 

Prós e contras detectados até ao momento (teóricos):

*Prós:*
Barato;Fácil construção;Reposição suficientemente lenta para um pico-reef;

*Contras:*
Perigo de curto-circuito! *Barulho da bomba de ar;

*Uma vez que parte do circuito se encontra dentro de água salgada (bóia) há sempre o perigo de ocorrer corrosão deste ou infiltração de água. Investiguei duas soluções possíveis: colocar o sistema a correr a 12V (não sei fazer) ou isolar muitíssimo bem a bóia de nível com uma solução deste tipo.

Opiniões e ideias serão bem vindas  :SbOk3: 

PS: há dois dias que não vejo a _Feather Duster_ fora do seu covil... é provável que tenha sido vitima da ciclagem.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Diogo,

não estarás a complicar?! Por que razão não pões uma bomba da tunze (ou outra qualquer, desde que fraquinha) dentro do recipiente de água? 

Para mim o maior problema desse teu sistema é vedar bem o recipiente de água porque qualquer fuga fará com que não haja pressão dentro dele. 

A tunze teria ainda a vantagem de ser silenciosa.

HAMLIN ELECTRONICS|59630-1-T-02-A|FLOAT SENSOR, NO | Farnell Portugal

http://www.tunze.com/fileadmin/image...e/5000.020.jpg

----------


## Diogo Matias

Creio mesmo que esta seria mesmo uma das abordagens mais simples. Para quem usa há alguns anos CO2 caseiro no aquário plantado como é o meu caso, o isolamento do recipiente não será nada complicado. 

Esse tipo de sistema neste volume de aquário tem um problema: enchimento do aquário de modo muito rápido. Com bomba de ar o enchimento é muito mais gradual... e para esta engenhoca apenas preciso de comprar a bóia de nível (3,5 no ebay). O resto tinha cá em casa. 

Farei assim: testarei entre hoje e amanhã a reposição pelo uso da bomba de ar e postarei aqui os resultados. Se convencer e face ao baixo custo da mesma, a coisa serve. Se não convencer, procurarei uma solução nesses moldes  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Diogo,

já vi que és bastante dedicado e já tens ideias bem concretas para a maioria das situações, no entanto caso não fiques satisfeito com esse sistema de reposição e optes por usar uma bomba, podes colocar um T com uma torneira e regular o fluxo que entra para o aquário e o que é enviado de volta para o depósito.

----------


## bruno_branco

Olá Diogo!

Deixo-te aqui uns guias para o ATO. 
How to build your own aquarium auto top-off system

Na minha opinião acho que devias por 2 sensores de nivel ligados em serie, não vá 1 falhar e inunda-te a casa. 

Outra coisa: 220v a serem comutados pelo sensor também não acho boa ideia. Pelo que sei, aquilo funciona com um iman dentro da boia que abre e fecha o circuito. Com 220v crias 1 campo magnetico superior e aumenta-te as hipoteses do sensor colar e inundar tudo. E 220v tão perto da agua...
A solução é usar um relé alimentado a 9 ou 12v a controlar a bomba de 220v ou uma bomba de 12v.

No link acima eles mostram também os relés necessarios e como liga-los.


Abraço


Bruno Branco

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Gostei!

Boa iniciativa e bom layout! :Pracima:

----------


## luisnunes

Ola Diogo
e novamente parabéns.
Gostaria de ver umas fotos novas.
Abraço

----------


## Diogo Matias

> Olá Diogo!
> 
> Deixo-te aqui uns guias para o ATO. 
> How to build your own aquarium auto top-off system
> 
> Na minha opinião acho que devias por 2 sensores de nivel ligados em serie, não vá 1 falhar e inunda-te a casa. 
> 
> Outra coisa: 220v a serem comutados pelo sensor também não acho boa ideia. Pelo que sei, aquilo funciona com um iman dentro da boia que abre e fecha o circuito. Com 220v crias 1 campo magnetico superior e aumenta-te as hipoteses do sensor colar e inundar tudo. E 220v tão perto da agua...
> A solução é usar um relé alimentado a 9 ou 12v a controlar a bomba de 220v ou uma bomba de 12v.
> ...


Obrigado pela opinião  :SbOk2: 
Era um comentário deste tipo que eu esperava. 

Onde é que eu devo procurar um desses relés cá em Portugal? 
Lojas de electrónica? 
Não percebi muito bem o esquema de ligação dos cabos, mas é algo para perguntar quando tiver o dito cujo. 

Quanto a dois sensores... acho que essa parte pode ser resolvida com uma válvula anti-retorno. Além disso o recipiente que irá conter água para reposição será totalmente fechado só tendo ligação à bomba de ar e ao aquário. O perigo de inundação é quase nulo. 

A engenhoca funciona.  :SbBravo:  Testei hoje. Tenho um video feito, talvez poste mais logo  :SbOk5:

----------


## bruno_branco

> Obrigado pela opinião 
> Era um comentário deste tipo que eu esperava. 
> 
> Onde é que eu devo procurar um desses relés cá em Portugal? 
> Lojas de electrónica? 
> Não percebi muito bem o esquema de ligação dos cabos, mas é algo para perguntar quando tiver o dito cujo. 
> 
> Quanto a dois sensores... acho que essa parte pode ser resolvida com uma válvula anti-retorno. Além disso o recipiente que irá conter água para reposição será totalmente fechado só tendo ligação à bomba de ar e ao aquário. O perigo de inundação é quase nulo. 
> 
> A engenhoca funciona.  Testei hoje. Tenho um video feito, talvez poste mais logo


Olá de novo!
O relé compras numa casa de electronica, se explicares para que é eles certamente te vendem o adequado e explicam como montar.
a questão da possivel inundação que referi: talvez me tenha explicado mal; o problema não é no reservatório e na bomba de ar. imagina o seguinte: agua evapora, o sensor desce e activa a bomba. até aqui tudo bem! a agua é bombeada enche o aquario, o sensor sobe e desliga a bomba, certo? agora imagina que o sensor fica preso em baixo e não sobe...o que vai acontecer? a agua do reservatório vai ser toda bombeada para o aquario causando um possivel transbordo da mesma e inunda-te a casa. e mais...se este cenário acontece ainda há o perigo da agua chegar aos contactos eléctricos do sensor (isola isso muito bem) e se tiverem lá 220v, imagina o resto!...

Abraço!

Bruno Branco

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Diogo :Olá: , 

Já comentei, negativamente, montagens de aquários de dimensões excessivamente reduzidas. Não por achar impossível a sua manutenção, mas porque senti alguma falta de consciência por parte de quem o fazia. 
Não noto isso no teu caso. Reparo numa consciência plena das acções que tomas, uma grande ponderação relativamente ao tipo de animais que podes manter e uma metodologia rigorosa no processo de construção do teu micro sistema. 
Será, com certeza, um excepcional exemplo das potencialidades de uma experiência deste género, quando feita com dedicação e sensibilidade.

Para terminar, não posso deixar de te dizer, que é com regozijo que registo a forma como escreves. É muito agradável constatar que ainda há quem se consiga expressar por palavras em muito bom português, especialmente na tua idade.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Diogo Matias

> Olá de novo!
> O relé compras numa casa de electronica, se explicares para que é eles certamente te vendem o adequado e explicam como montar.
> a questão da possivel inundação que referi: talvez me tenha explicado mal; o problema não é no reservatório e na bomba de ar. imagina o seguinte: agua evapora, o sensor desce e activa a bomba. até aqui tudo bem! a agua é bombeada enche o aquario, o sensor sobe e desliga a bomba, certo? agora imagina que o sensor fica preso em baixo e não sobe...o que vai acontecer? a agua do reservatório vai ser toda bombeada para o aquario causando um possivel transbordo da mesma e inunda-te a casa. e mais...se este cenário acontece ainda há o perigo da agua chegar aos contactos eléctricos do sensor (isola isso muito bem) e se tiverem lá 220v, imagina o resto!...
> 
> Abraço!
> 
> Bruno Branco


Err... pois realmente parece ser importante resolver esse problema  :Admirado: 
Vou ter de encomendar a segunda bóia o quanto antes. Obrigado pelo aviso!  :SbOk: 
Entretanto terei de manter menor quantidade de água no reservatório, a suficiente para não ocorrer transbordo. 

Tentando dar resposta a vários comentários sobre os quais ainda nada disse  :SbSourire: 

*Carlos Jorge*
Realmente sou persistente.  :SbSourire2: 
E ainda bem, porque a persistência é uma virtude aquariofilista! 

*Hugo Figueiredo*
Obrigado! 

*luisnunes*
Obrigado!

Tentarei postar fotos em breve. Neste momento ainda não há nada para ver. Nada de algas "nocivas", nada de crescimento da coralina, há os zoantideos mas são muito pequenos (não espero crescimentos até à chegada da luz definitiva) e há a fether duster mas só a vejo durante a noite.

*Paulo Marinheiro*
Um grande obrigado a tão gentis palavras!
Espero ser merecedor de tal confiança!

----------


## Diogo Matias

Só para confirmarem que a "engenhoca" funciona, fica a demonstração: DIY ATO - First Try

O sensor de nível ainda não chegou. Agora só segunda-feira ou então quarta. Até lá, reposição manual.

----------


## Diogo Matias

Boa noite!  :Olá: 

Venho dar algumas novidades... 

Em primeiro lugar gostava de anunciar o final da ciclagem (em termos de balanço azotado) com amonia e nitritos a zeros e nitratos inferiores a 0,5 ppm. Para tal também creio ter contribuído a adição da macro alga no filtro de cascata.  

Em segundo lugar venho reportar alguma frustração com o sistema de reposição automática. Ora o controlador que me chegou funciona ao contrario do que eu pretendia, activa a bomba quando a bóia está em cima e não quando a bóia está em baixo. Existirá alguma maneira de corrigir isto ou tenho mesmo de comprar um novo? 

Em terceiro lugar, chegou hoje o embrulho mais esperado... 







 :EEK!: 







 :Palmas: 





 :SbOk5: 



A minha lâmpada de LEDs CREE. Com dois leds azuis e três branco frio creio conseguir um efeito a rondar os 10.000K. Ainda não tenho o candeeiro definitivo para ela, quando o tiver posto novas fotos do aquário com nova iluminação. 







Por agora deixo uma amostra da disposição dos leds na lâmpada. 



Cumprimentos,
Diogo Matias

----------


## bruno_branco

> Ora o controlador que me chegou funciona ao contrario do que eu pretendia, activa a bomba quando a bóia está em cima e não quando a bóia está em baixo. Existirá alguma maneira de corrigir isto ou tenho mesmo de comprar um novo?


Olá!

Basta inverteres a boia. No final do eixo onde está a boia deve haver 1 freio que tens que tirar para poderes soltar a boia. Inverte e volta a colocar tudo no sitio.

Abraço

Bruno Branco

----------


## Helena Pais

Diogo, muitos parabéns pela iniciativa e votos de sucesso nesse pico "nano mini micro" reef!

Agora as perguntas: 
1 - Onde comprar uma lâmpada de leds cree em Portugal?
2 - Qual é o equivalente em watts da tua? 15W?

Não posso deixar de te dar uma sugestão muito simples para poderes "dar luz" ao teu pico. Repara nos seguintes aquários... uma calha para esconder os fios, um abajur e já está!





Tenho um aqua destes para o meu betta. Se quiseres posso tirar fotografias para veres melhor como funciona!

Cumprimentos,
Helena Pais

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Basta inverteres a boia.


Como diz o Bruno e bem, a culpa não é do controlador, mas sim da bóia.
Basta inverteres a bóia para inverteres o contacto.

No meu projecto COADAS, também tenho 2 tipos de bóias e tive que inverter uma ou outra.
Por vezes, no caso dos alarmes (a nível de automação industrial), é preferível ter o sinal metido (ON) do que não ter, pois existindo por exemplo um fio partido, o sinal passa a estar a OFF e o alarme é actuado e tu procedes a uma reparação.
Agora imagina o contrário... continuas a ter o fio partido e o teu sistema espera que recebas ON... com o fio partido nunca o vais receber...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Diogo Matias

Obrigado Bruno e Pedro pelo esclarecimento, vou meter isso em prática o quanto antes.  :SbOk3: 

Obrigado pelas simpáticas palavras Helena, quanto às perguntas:




> 1 - Onde comprar uma lâmpada de leds cree em Portugal?
> 2 - Qual é o equivalente em watts da tua? 15W?


1 - Em Portugal vi lâmpadas com LEDs cree no AKI, mas eram lâmpadas de 3W, 3500K e custam mais do que me custou esta. 
2 - Sim, consome 15W no total e emite uma luz fabulosa! 

Estou a procura de um candeeiro tipo secretária mas que encaixe bem na lâmpada. Devo fazer uma visita ao IKEA entretanto  :SbSourire2:  

 :Olá:

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

estou curioso pro teu pico, diogo, essa lâmpada veio de UK?

----------


## Diogo Matias

> estou curioso pro teu pico, diogo, essa lâmpada veio de UK?


Muda uma letra na sigla e alguns milhares de km de distancia: HK (Hong Kong - Via Ebay). Pedi especialmente para me fazerem a lâmpada com esta combinação de cor (3 cool white CREE + 2 blue CREE).

O repositor automático de água funciona lindamente. Acho que nem precisa de mais nada para garantir o seu funcionamento, uma vez que o perigo de inundação desaparece quando o recipiente de reposição apenas tem o suficiente para repor por uns três-quatro dias e tal não é suficiente para fazer o aquário transbordar  :SbSourire2: 

Amanhã tento postar umas fotos, mas não é garantido porque estou com pouco acesso à net.  :Prabaixo: 

Cumprimentos, DM

----------


## Diogo Matias

Aqui vão um par de fotos de dois dos vivos que vieram "à boleia" da rocha viva:





Os zoantideos parecem gostar da nova luz, nunca os tinha visto totalmente abertos com a luz temporária (8W t5 6500K). Com esta foto já é possível distinguir entre zoas e palys?

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá: 
então como vai este nano. 
á novidades.

----------


## Diogo Matias

Nada de particularmente notável... creio ser o percurso natural de um salgadito:

1. Apareceram-me as primeiras algas... diatomaceas creio. 



Preciso de equipa de limpeza para controlar estes efeitos secundários da ciclagem. Sugestões aceitam-se... e querem-se comilões mas pequeninos! 

2. Introdução do primeiro coral que não veio à boleia da rocha viva. Green Star Polyps (GSP). Foram introduzidos na sexta-feira e no sábado ao final do dia já mostravam os primeiros polipos. Fica uma foto tirada ontem à tarde.



3. Más noticias. Nome: Aiptasias! Muitas aiptasias! Vou tentar dissolver umas quantas com sumo de limão... outras sugestões? 

4. Ainda não arranjei o suporte definitivo para a lâmpada LED. O principal motivo é ainda não ter encontrado nada de jeito... estou à espera de fazer uma visitinha ao IKEA para procurar alguma solução. Também a localização definitiva do aquário talvez sofra uma mudança... em estudo. 

Estado actual:



Cumprimentos,
Diogo Matias

----------


## P.Martins

Boas 

   Antes de mais parabéns pelo teu Pico esta a ficar com muito potencial também tenho um( Nano) maiorzinho  +- 50l curiosamente também esta a aparecer essa dita alga, li aqui no fórum que se aumentar a circulação ajuda na sua eliminação, pode ser uma hipótese ,tenho que experimentar.

   Em relação as ditas aptacias eu fui este fim de semana comprar os primeiros vivos e veio um camarão(Lysmata wurdemanni complex) que na minha opinião mantém a sua reputação de comedor de aptacias foram todas a vida, penso que para o teu pico ate não ficava mal e controlava essas ditas e sempre da mais vida.

----------


## Diogo Matias

Obrigado pelo comentário e conselhos... 
Por acaso tenho um DIY para a circulação em fase de desenvolvimento, mas tem faltado o tempo. 
Quanto à Lysmata... eu bem gostava de meter uma, mas acho que é muito grande para este tamanho de aquário. Coitada, mal se conseguia virar. Só se conseguisse uma muito pequena e já a contar de a vender / oferecer quando crescesse. Ela também come algas?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá, está muito porreiro este Pico.

Não consegues colocar o aquecedor dentro do filtro? Tenho o meu dentro do filtro e dá um aspecto muito limpo ao aqua  :Smile:  

Pedro

----------


## Diogo Matias

> Olá, está muito porreiro este Pico.
> 
> Não consegues colocar o aquecedor dentro do filtro? Tenho o meu dentro do filtro e dá um aspecto muito limpo ao aqua  
> 
> Pedro


Tenho na lista das compras um filtro maior. Neste cabe muito à conta, ficava sem espaço para o resto das coisas (algas, carvão...). 
Já agora parabéns também pelo teu pico-nano (está mesmo no limite de distinção  :SbOk5:  ), já dei uma olhada, mas ainda não tive tempo de comentar.

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

hehehe thanks  :Wink: 

Aconselho o meu filtro, silencioso e tem um bom fluxo, no meu quase que dá circulação para tudo se não fosse a rocha... mas o teu 8L penso que este filtro trata da circulação bem. experimenta  :Wink: 

Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Diogo,

para controlares as aptasias nesse nano, tens apenas de vazá-lo e em seguida exterminá-las com um ferro de soldar. Fazes isso em poucos minutos. Gastas apenas 5 num ferro. Este é o processo mais eficaz e barato.

----------


## Diogo Matias

> Olá Diogo,
> 
> para controlares as aptasias nesse nano, tens apenas de vazá-lo e em seguida exterminá-las com um ferro de soldar. Fazes isso em poucos minutos. Gastas apenas 5 num ferro. Este é o processo mais eficaz e barato.


Acho que não consigo manobrar o sodador + ferro dentro destes 20 cm de lado...  :Admirado:  e só uma delas é que já tem mais de 5 mm de diâmetro.  :SbSmileyBisous:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

compra um Lysmata wurdemanni que ele trata disso

----------


## Diogo Matias

Boa noite, 
Fui comprar no final da semana passada a minha selecção de equipa de limpeza. Escolhi estas duas espécies por serem as mais pequenas disponíveis, ficando bastante menores que nassarius ou ermitas adultos. Vieram dois _Thor amboinensis_ e dois _Turbo sp._, ambos muito bonitos e que me limparam já quase todas as diatomaceas que tinham aparecido e estão a controlar muito bem o aparecimento de umas poucas filamentosas que tinha avistado.

Ficam as fotos:





E a foto frontal (10-11-2010):

----------


## Diogo Matias

Mais umas dos sexys SbSourire2

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

hehe tá porreiro esses camarões têem um comportamento muito fixe.  :Wink:

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Comprei 2 iguais Diogo já algum tempo e é muito divertido o comportamento deles, posso-te dizer que comprei uma  frag de Favite que vinha com algumas algas e um deles simplesmente limpou tudo da frag 

 :Pracima:

----------


## Diogo Matias

Sim, são excelentes comedores de algas. Tanto o são que os estou a começar a alimentar com ração para camarões que eles devoram como se não houvesse amanhã! 

Começo é a achar que dois turbos são demais para este aquário... talvez tenha de dar um deles, porque já não há quase nenhumas algas para eles se alimentarem...

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Diogo já pensaste que tipo de corais vais meter aí?

----------


## Diogo Matias

Para já apenas estou a pensar em moles, nomeadamente Zoanthus e Ricordeas. Apesar de aparentemente os GSP se terem adaptado lindamente e os vivos também se estarem a safar bem, não sei se me safaria com SPS. Eventualmente algum LPS também poderia entrar...

----------


## Diogo Matias

Acham que Xenias me dominariam rapidamente o aquário não acham?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Diogo

Eu colocaria Zoanthus, Ricordeas, Blastomussas, Acans e exagerando um pouco Caulastreas e Duncan.
Cor aí é o que se quer!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Diogo Matias

Gosto dessas sugestões... e uma montipora? Fica muito grande para aqui não é?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Zoanthus e Ricordeas, apenas!

----------


## Tiago Mourinho

Boas,

Tenho de concordar com o que já foi dito, isso quer é cor e corais que não necessitem de muito espaço para se tornarem bonitos.
Com zoantos e ricordeas consegues a tal cor e ainda tens o pró de serem extremamente resistentes.
Uma aposta segura  :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Matias

Boas malta,
Não tenho assim nenhumas novidades por ai além para postar, mas só para manter o diário actualizado deixo umas fotos do aquário. 





E mais uma de um Sexy:



Única adição foi uma _Montipora capricornis_ laranja. Não tinha pensado em introduzir SPS tão cedo na montagem, mas como era um frag tamanho S a um preço razoável acabei por o introduzir e tenho observado os pequenos polipos sempre abertos logo desde o dia de introdução no aquário, um bom sinal penso eu. 

Estou à espera de conseguir ir dar um salto à Bubbles nas próximas semnas para ir buscar ricordeas e zoas.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Como é que está este aquário?

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Rui

Aqui está a resposta à tua pergunta...
http://www.reefforum.net/f8/nano-4li...28/#post172636

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------

